# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  القائمة الكاملة بأسماء الفائزين بعضوية مجلس النواب السادس عشر

## الحصن نيوز

1- محافظة العاصمة:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى :
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- خليل عطية 
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- جعفر مروان العبداللات 
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- حسن محمود صافي 
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- راشد عودة البرايسة 
الدائرة الفرعية (5) :- سالم عبدالله الهدبان

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :

محمد الذويب, غازي عليان, محمد سلمي الكوز, يوسف القرنة

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة:
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :- ريم بدران 
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- ممدوح العبادي 
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) :- عبد الرحيم البقاعي
الدائرة الفرعية ( 4) :- احمد الصفدي
الدائرة الفرعية ( 5) المقعد المسيحي:- غازي مشربش

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة:
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :-. احمد هميسات 5870

الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- صلاح صبرة 5673

الدائرة الفرعية ( 3 ):-حمد ابوزيد 5432



الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة :- 
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- صالح مفلح اللوزي
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- الدكتور صالح عبد الكريم الوريكات 
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب شركسي او شيشاني:- تامر شاهر بينو 



الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة :-
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :- فواز عوده المناصير
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- لطفي محمود الديرباني
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب شركسي او شيشاني. منير حسني صوبر

الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة:- دائرة واحدة:- د. انورالعجارمة




2- محافظة اربد:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:-

عبدالكريم ابو الهيجا 

محمد عبابنة 

احمد قنو 

حميد البطاينة 

عبدالناصر بني هاني 6800


الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية :-
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- حسني الشياب 6167
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- صالح فوزي مرجان 3046
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) نائب مسيحي:- جميل النمري 2215

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة : دائرة فرعية واحدة :- بسام العمري

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة:- 
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- فواز الزعبي (9782 صوت)
الدائرة الفرعية(2) :- احمد يوسف الشقران (6606 صوت)

الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة :- 
الدائرة الفرعية ( 1) :- علي ملكاوي 5072
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- يحيى عبيدات 3336

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة : دائرة فرعية واحدة :- عماد جبر بني يونس 5443

الدائرة الانتخابية السابعة: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- مجحم الصقور 15326

الدائرة الانتخابية الثامنة: دائرة فرعية واحدة :- عاكف نايل مقابلة (4529)

الدائرة الانتخابية التاسعة : فرعية واحدة:- نايف محمود العمري (3250)






3- محافظة البلقاء:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- عبدالله النسور
الدائرة الفرعية ( 2) :- مصطفى شنيكات
الدائرة الفرعية ( 3) :- محمود الخرابشة
الدائرة الفرعية ( 4) :- خالد الحياري
الدئرة الفرعية ( 5) :- معتصم العواملة
الدئرة الفرعية ( 6) نائب مسيحي:- جمال قموة 
الدائرة الفرعية (7) نائب مسيحي:-ضرار الداوود

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- شادي علي بركات العدوان

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة : دائرة فرعية واحدة:- طلال الفاعور

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة : دائرة فرعية واحدة:- عبدالله جبران النويرات




4- محافظة الكرك:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- طلال حامد معايطة 2228 الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- عبدالقادر حباشنة 4067
الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسيحي:- عبدالله زريقات 1647

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية:

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- ايمن هزاع المجالي (3218 صوت)الدائرة الفرعية (2) نائب مسيحي:- طلال سابا العكشة (1334) صوتا.

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة : 
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- محمود خلف النعيمات
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- عاطف يوسف الطراونه

الدائرة الانتخابية الرابعة: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- خلف الهويمل 2362 صوت

الدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- شريف الرواشدة

الدائرة الانتخابية السادسة : دائرة فرعية واحدة:- د. رعد بن طريف




5- محافظة معان:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- خالد زاهر الفناطسة (3033 صوت)
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- د. عبدالله البزايغة (2303 صوت)

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية (لواء الشوبك): دائرة فرعية واحدة:- وصفي الرواشدة (1399 صوت)

الدائرة الانتخابية الثالثة : دائرة فرعية واحدة:- سامي الحسنات (5503 صوت)




محافظة الزرقاء:-

محافظة الزرقاء 


الزرقاء الاولى 


1- سلامة الغويري

2- ميرزا بولاد / مقعد شركسي

3- سمير العرابي

4- بسام حدادين / المقعد المسيحي

5- خير الله طه العقرباوي



الزرقاء الثانية 

1- موسى الزواهرة

2- محمد الحجوج 

3- علي الخلايلة



الزرقاء الثالثة 

1- خلف الزيود



الزرقاء الرابعة 

1- محمد جميل جبريل 2955 صوتا

2- مرزوق حمد عواد الدعجة 2675 صوتا




7- محافظة المفرق:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- عبد الكريم الدغمي المشاقبة
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- ابرهيم الشديفات
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- مفلح الرفلي الخزاعلة
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- نواف الخوالدة




8- محافظة الطفيلة:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- عبدالرحمن حناقطة (4420)
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- حازم العوران (3370)
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- د. نضال قطامين (3620)

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- محمد الشروش




9- محافظة مادبا:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- برجس العبابسة 2684
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- محمد الشوابكة 4999
الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسيحي:- مبارك طوال 1844

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- عبدالجليل السليمات 2600صوتا




10- محافظة جرش:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :-باسل عياصرة 5120
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :-محمد خالد زريقات 3393
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- مفلح الرحيمي 
الدائرة الفرعية (4) :- احمد دندن العتوم




11- محافظة عجلون:-

الدائرة الانتخابية الاولى:
الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- احمد القضاه
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- سميح المومني
الدائرة الفرعية (3) نائب مسيحي:- رضا حداد

الدائرة الانتخابية الثانية: دائرة فرعية واحدة:- على العنانزة 4388




12- محافظة العقبة:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- محمود عطالله ياسين (2798 صوت)
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- احمد عاطف حرارة (2981 صوت)




13- البادية بدو الشمال:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- حابس الشبيب 
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- وصفي السرحان 
الدائرة الفرعية (3) :- مازن القاضي




بدو الوسط:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- فيصل الفايز 5101
الدائرة الفرعية (2):- مجحم الخريشا 4208
الدائرة الفرعية (3):- الشايش الخريشا 3107




بدو الجنوب:-

الدائرة الفرعية (1) :- عواد الزوايدة
الدائرة الفرعية (2) :- محمد قاسم المرايعة
الدائرة الفرعية (3):- حمد بشير الحجايا

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

